# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Дизайнерские предметы интерьера

## Sveta-T

Увидела такие классные столики, очень оригинально будут смотреться в нашем интерьере. Может кто знает, из чего они сделаны и каким образом?&nbsp;.

----------


## Belov

> Увидела такие классные столики, очень оригинально будут смотреться в нашем интерьере. Может кто знает, из чего они сделаны и каким образом?


Да, смотрится очень интересно. Скорее всего из фанеры, при помощи лазерной или [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] резки.

----------


## Vlad99

> Да, смотрится очень интересно. Скорее всего из фанеры, при помощи лазерной или [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] резки.


Реально здорово смотрится, очень оригинально.

----------

